# monkeyrack



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That's pretty neat but I never used one-- I would trust it.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Nope.

And not gonna......:no:


----------



## Bionic Sparky (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd worry about some idiot extending the ladder to far and snaping in middle.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bionic Sparky said:


> I'd worry about some idiot extending the ladder to far and snapping in middle.


 That's what I'm thinking: Are the ladders themselves designed to be used safely like that? 

-John


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

That's one of the coolest thing's I've ever seen. :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

F**k that thing :blink:

I can just imagine my ladder failing and me falling down and sodomizing myself on that.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> F**k that thing :blink:
> 
> I can just imagine my ladder failing and me falling down and sodomizing myself on that.


Why do you always have to make thing sexy? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If they sent me one, I'd be happy to test it out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty cool. how much do they go for?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Why do you always have to make thing sexy? :laughing:


You like that? :brows:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Pretty cool. how much do they go for?


Monkeyrack Ladder Stabilizer

Complete Unit $449.00

**Plus Shipping & Handling (Alaska & Hawaii orders subject to additional shipping charges)

• 1-Monkeyrack 75 – Safety Yellow
• 1-Standard Stabilizer Foot
• 4-Stainless Steel U-Bolt & 2-Hitch Pins
Total Unit Weight = 55lbs

**Ladder NOT Included


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

only $449 http://02d934f.netsolhost.com/home/products


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The only way I would use it would be after I lashed the two ladder sections together as a backup. Some of those big duct zip ties would make me feel better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Why spend all that money? Improvise!:no:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I could put a wheel on the bottom support, put an apprentice on top, and drive him around to change parking lot lamps! :w00t: Seriously though that thing looks dangerous.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

OSHA approved?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If I could drive a truck close to my work to use that, I'd just use a lift.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I dig it!


When I saw the first pic, I thought it was photoshopped.


Upon further review, I'm not convinced an extension ladder is designed to be stressed in that direction. I thought it included a specially designed ladder.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would rather do this









:laughing::no:
or this


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

347sparky said:


> I could put a wheel on the bottom support, put an apprentice on top, and drive him around to change parking lot lamps! :w00t: Seriously though that thing looks dangerous.


Give me a handy bucket truck over that thing. I can't think of many applications that would even work well. Especially an aluminum ladder.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

troublemaker1701 said:


> I would rather do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd rather wear Daisy Dukes and an Indiana Jones hat and hoist a dead body onto a phone pole with a front loader and a ladder?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You'd rather wear Daisy Dukes and an Indiana Jones hat and hoist a dead body onto a phone pole with a front loader and a ladder?


 That is... _exactly_... what that looks like.... :blink:

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> You'd rather wear Daisy Dukes and an Indiana Jones hat and hoist a dead body onto a phone pole with a front loader and a ladder?



That is NOT an 'Indiana Jones' hat. Indy wore a _fedora._

What is shown is a _Down Under_, worn by Crocodile Dundee.

Jeez, man... get your hats straight!


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Give me a handy bucket truck over that thing. I can't think of many applications that would even work well. Especially an aluminum ladder.


Looks like you can use your fiberglass ladder too! :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That is NOT an 'Indiana Jones' hat. Indy wore a _fedora._
> 
> What is shown is a _Down Under_, worn by Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Jeez, man... get your hats straight!


Neither Indiana Jones nor Crocodile Dundee wore daisy dukes, so the point is moot!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Why do you always have to make thing sexy? :laughing:


you found that sexy.............? :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> OSHA approved?


and more importantly, do the ladder manufacturers say this is safe????


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This has big implications for peeping toms...............


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That is NOT an 'Indiana Jones' hat. Indy wore a fedora.
> 
> What is shown is a Down Under, worn by Crocodile Dundee.
> 
> Jeez, man... get your hats straight!


A Down Under? Sounds like a queer sex move. But then who else Up Over would be wearing a Down Under??? Hahaha.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Neither Indiana Jones nor Crocodile Dundee wore daisy dukes, so the point is moot!


Crocodile Dundee aka Paul Hogan probally does with his boyfriend...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

troublemaker1701 said:


> Anybody every try the monkeyrack? Look safe?


What would I have to get up to, that I couldnt lean a ladder up against anyway? But Im impressed with the ingenuity.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> This has big implications for peeping toms...............


That would add a new dimension to curb crawling...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> What would I have to get up to, that I couldnt lean a ladder up against anyway? But Im impressed with the ingenuity.


A pole light. Especially one of those cheap ones with a fiberglass pole.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> A pole light. Especially one of those cheap ones with a fiberglass pole.


Ah touché.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You'd rather wear Daisy Dukes and an Indiana Jones hat and hoist a dead body onto a phone pole with a front loader and a ladder?


I did that before for a village government office, they were even nice enough to have a village police car blocking traffic while I refed their service on POCOs pole without POCOs permission:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Neither Indiana Jones nor Crocodile Dundee wore daisy dukes, so the point is moot!


You don't know what they wore on their off time.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Seems legit.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

It sure looks scary ... but, you know, I bet it's a lot more solid than it looks.

With multiple ladder rungs held in place, the feet aren't going to push into the ground.

With two U-bolts, the ladder isn't going to tip, or slip to the side.

Fixed at the bottom, the ladder top won't be sliding along the roof / pole edge.

Indeed, without the need for the top of the ladder to touch anything, you don't need to rest it against the pole - meaning no more need to lean WAY back and twist your neck as you work on pole lights.

I'd love to try one out. Heck, if it works I'll add a hitch receiver to the front of my truck!

BTW ... good point about ladder ratings. I've seen 'official' ladder tests performed, and none of the tests simulate the forces shown. I'd like some of our engineer member to look at the loads applied where ladder sections join, and give their opinions.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I don't think it would be practical in enough situations to be worthwhile. If I did nothing but change lamps in parking lots I still wouldn't see it being worth it, there is no way it would be better or more economical than a lift.. You could buy one with all the labor and frustration you'd save by not having to set up, work off, and break down that thing all day long and if you only needed it once you could still rent a lift for what it costs. Plus I wouldn't trust a normal extension ladder to be used like that


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

It is a clever idea though ill give it that. They should try selling it on Tv alongside the flex seal and mighty putty lol


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Hippie said:


> It is a clever idea though ill give it that. They should try selling it on Tv alongside the flex seal and mighty putty lol


 
I'd position it with ads for Colonial Penn life insurance, and run it during some of those "Biggest Idiots" shows. 

It obviously has no agency approvals, and the ad text only describes it as a stabilizer, even though each and every picture shows it used like a tiller ladder.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Just remember three things:
1) Take your keys;
2) Lock your truck; and,
3) Chock your wheels


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you imagine being several inches off and having to climb back down the ladder, start the truck, move it over 6" then starting over!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

troublemaker1701 said:


> Anybody every try the monkeyrack? Look safe?


I'm surprised nobody thinks these photos are TOOLed.. :no:

I was on a (32) ft. extension ladder today and there was a deflection in the middle about two inches..

Those ladders are perfectly straight and IMO impossible with a man standing on the very top..


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

B4T said:


> I'm surprised nobody thinks these photos are TOOLed.. :no:
> 
> I was on a (32) ft. extension ladder today and there was a deflection in the middle about two inches..
> 
> Those ladders are perfectly straight and IMO impossible with a man standing on the very top..


I dont know, some of the industrial grade aluminum ladders I have used had very little deflection and were heavy as hell.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I dont know, some of the industrial grade aluminum ladders I have used had very little deflection and were heavy as hell.



I have been informed, by those in high places, it's physically impossible for an electrician to use an aluminum ladder.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chewy said:


> What would I have to get up to, that I couldnt lean a ladder up against anyway? But Im impressed with the ingenuity.


Traffic lights


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> It sure looks scary ... but, you know, I bet it's a lot more solid than it looks.
> 
> With multiple ladder rungs held in place, the feet aren't going to push into the ground.
> 
> ...


I've got a good friend who's a mechanical engineer (works at NASA designing the safety systems for spaceflight...) I'll ask him what he thinks.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone else notice that the feet of the ladder aren't even on the ground?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Anyone else notice that the feet of the ladder aren't even on the ground?


So? .


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So? .


Its just the whole vibe of the thing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I have been informed, by those in high places, it's physically impossible for an electrician to use an aluminum ladder.


It is when you work on real jobs. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chewy said:


> Its just the whole vibe of the thing.



So the legs of a ladder must rest _on the ground_?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So the legs of a ladder must rest _on the ground_?
> 
> ]


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Someone will make money on this.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Someone will make money on this.


Mostly by lawyers..


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Anyone else notice that the feet of the ladder aren't even on the ground?





480sparky said:


> So? .


So think about how much play is between a hitch receiver and the drawbar. Multiply that by the length of the ladder you attach to this contraption. That's how far it'll sway sideways, not even counting the sideways slop between the two halves of any extension ladder. Then add in the flex in the ladder rails. Then the flex in your vehicle's suspension. 

I can just imagine the fun of trying to maneuver a ladder stuck to the back of a work van even remotely near the intended target.

I'm also still mystified by the hitch requirement. The website lists the hitch requirement as "Class A". WTF is that? SAE rates hitches numerically, I through IV. Let's assume someone tries this with a 300lb guy at the end of a 40-foot ladder, on a Class III hitch with a tongue weight max of 500lb. That's easily a 400lb dead weight load. On a 30 foot lever. 

To be honest, I thought it was a joke website and that this wasn't actually a product offered for sale. No f'ing way I'd go near this.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, just got the email from my buddy at NASA, and he agrees, it's not a very good idea. He said the loads would be transferred safely, if the load was about 1/2 of the total rated load. He also did some calculations with the ladder fully extended, and advised to NEVER extend it that far. It would be extremely dangerous. 

Another friend who's a physicist, said the same thing. 

So, in conclusion, fat guys, stay off of the thing. Skinny guys, you're safe, if you don't extend the ladder more than about 2/3 the way up, and you weigh about half the rated load. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Fenway, I'm the original skeptic, so forgive me: But how do either of those guys know what that ladder will withstand? Yeah, it changes the loading, but we still don't actually know if that's dangerous, do we?

-John


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Ok, just got the email from my buddy at NASA, and he agrees, it's not a very good idea. He said the loads would be transferred safely, if the load was about 1/2 of the total rated load. He also did some calculations with the ladder fully extended, and advised to NEVER extend it that far. It would be extremely dangerous.
> 
> Another friend who's a physicist, said the same thing.
> 
> ...


Ask him what the torque on the receiver would be in the scenario I posed above...300 lb guy on a 100lb ladder at 30 feet. Figure the drawbar length at 16" (reasonable guesstimate based on the pics).


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think the idea is a total dud.

It may be the ultimate cure for constipation:no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The angle the ladder would have alot to do with the force applied wouldnt it? Just like if your craning up a heavy load, you want the tallest A frame possible with the strops. Load on the strops can be up to 6 times the weight of the object if theyre not long enough if memory serves.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

chewy said:


> The angle the ladder would have alot to do with the force applied wouldnt it? Just like if your craning up a heavy load, you want the tallest A frame possible with the strops. Load on the strops can be up to 6 times the weight of the object if theyre not long enough if memory serves.


Yes, when the structure is supported top and bottom like a tripod. But this is only supported at the hitch receiver. The entire length of the ladder, with that big fat dynamic load at the end, is trying to twist the 6 inch receiver tube down. A Class III hitch is rated for a 500lb tongue weight. The dead load of a man on a ladder is 300-400lb. Now extend most of the weight of that on a 20- to 30-foot lever.

And all of this still assumes that a 1A ladder can handle all that force on two rungs without shearing them out of the rails. I dunno....and I won't be the Crash Test Dummy for it, I can assure you. The fact that you see NO agency certs on their webpages and use that bullshart "Class A" hitch requirement tells me all I need to know...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CraigV said:


> ...The fact that you see NO agency certs on their webpages and use that bullshart "Class A" hitch requirement tells me all I need to know...


 That's what jumped out at me. Find me some sort of listing, some sort of ANSI standard, _anything _that says someone checked to be sure it will be safe.

For the record, I think it's a good idea, if it doesn't kill you.

-John


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's what jumped out at me. Find me some sort of listing, some sort of ANSI standard, _anything _that says someone checked to be sure it will be safe.
> 
> For the record, I think it's a good idea, if it doesn't kill you.
> 
> -John


 
I want to see someone back one of these into position mounted to a typical service van.:laughing:


----------



## Monkeyrack Jack (Jul 16, 2012)

*The Monkeyrack is the ultimate ladder stabilizer*

Hi All - I'm the Product Engineer of the Monkeyrack! Happy to see you all discussing the Monkeyrack, but I sure would have appreciated a call, I could answer all your questions.:thumbup: The Monkeyrack ladder stabilizer was built upon my 30 years of working on extension ladders in the construction/maintenance field. I made the Monkeyrack for myself and my employees and found that it worked better than anything else on the market. In an effort to improve ladder safety and to reduce the every growing number of yearly ladder accidents, I patented the design and brought it to market. 

The Monkeyrack is a mobile ladder stabilizer, built to eliminate the problem of tipping, slipping, twisting, and falling extension ladders. The Monkeyrack is constructed of 3/16" steel, weighs 55 lbs, and is manufactured in the US by a ISO9001 certified manufacturer. 

While I do show the brute strength of the product free-standing, it really isn't an application - What are you going to do in the middle of nowhere? The Monkeyrack is designed to only work with Industrial Grade ladders with a 300lb or stronger rating. The free-standing application is only recommended for 16 and 24 foot ladders, providing a max. height of 20'. The Monkeyrack used in connection with the standard extension ladder requirements, provides the user security and ultimate ladder stability. It is the only ladder stabilizer that attaches at the ground level, to protect the user from the very first step. Additionally the Monkeyrack provides the recommended safe ladder angle, as recommended by ANSI. With the Monkeyrack weight is distributed directly into the hitch and your ladder is no longer dependent on the ground. When used with the ladder against the structure, you exceed the number of recommended points of contact. The Monkeyrack not only meets OSHA & ANSI recommendations, it exceeds them. 

No pictures were photo-shopped in any way. The Monkeyrack has been field tested at ultimate extremes for approximately 5 years. I personally use it myself, as least once a week. The goal of our small family business is to increase ladder safety by providing a tools that provides its users with ultimate ladder stabilization, not cause injury or risk peoples lives. If the Monkeyrack didn't work, we would not sell it!!! To date, the Monkeyrack is in use in 31 states and also Canada. We have sold the Monkeyrack to the FAA-DOT, Swat teams, Special Operations, and numerous other private industries, as well as homeowners. All our customer have been extremely pleased with the Monkeyrack's performance and have yet to get a return request. 

As this is a forum for Electricians, I can tell you that the greatest benefit of the Monkeyrack is the pole application (in use at the Palm Beach Airport for runway lights). The Monkeyrack will support your ladder in the event of pole collapse, due to rotting wood etc. Since the Monkeyrack is supporting your ladder, not the pole; if the pole goes down, your ladder is still standing. 









Check out the website which includes photos and videos so you can see first hand what the Monkeyrack can do for you. http://www.monkeyrack.com 
If you have any additional questions about the product, feel free to give a call. John Spicer 941-920-6362


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread should be locked. Somehow a spammer got on here.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Monkeyrack Jack said:


> Hi All - I'm the Product Engineer of the Monkeyrack! Happy to see you all discussing the Monkeyrack, but I sure would have appreciated a call, I could answer all your questions.:thumbup: The Monkeyrack ladder stabilizer was built upon my 30 years of working on extension ladders in the construction/maintenance field. I made the Monkeyrack for myself and my employees and found that it worked better than anything else on the market. In an effort to improve ladder safety and to reduce the every growing number of yearly ladder accidents, I patented the design and brought it to market.
> 
> The Monkeyrack is a mobile ladder stabilizer, built to eliminate the problem of tipping, slipping, twisting, and falling extension ladders. The Monkeyrack is constructed of 3/16" steel, weighs 55 lbs, and is manufactured in the US by a ISO9001 certified manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Still wouldn't use an aluminum ladder for pole work like that picture. But thanks for the info! .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You have to be impressed with the Photo-shopping skills to keep the ladder perfectly straight with no bend at all..

I don't buy that it's a "sturdy" ladder.. I was on a fiberglass ladder today and there was a slight bend leaning against the building..

So which type of ladder will flex more.. AL or fiberglass.. :001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> You have to be impressed with the Photo-shopping skills to keep the ladder perfectly straight with no bend at all..
> 
> I don't buy that it's a "sturdy" ladder.. I was on a fiberglass ladder today and there was a slight bend leaning against the building..
> 
> So which type of ladder will flex more.. AL or fiberglass.. :001_huh::001_huh:


I wonder what OSHA would say about the donkey rack?:laughing:


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Monkeyrack Jack said:


> As this is a forum for Electricians, I can tell you that the greatest benefit of the Monkeyrack is the pole application


Im not into pole application, but thanks. Your product looks dangerous. You couldnt pay me enough money to stand on that thing:no:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

So, it appears that there is a leg from the MonkeyRack to the ground, which would eliminate the suspension bounce. Which would be intolerable, based on my experience using a 6' ladder on the tailgate of my truck. The odds of getting into position right the first time with it on the back of the van are pretty slim, unless you have a backup camera. 

But what about being able to open the rear doors on a van with it installed? Spacing looks a little tight. 

But in a pinch, it would work for pole lights.

Now, if that had been around when I was doing that warehouse job with the 60' extension ladder that was the only way to the roof, I would have paid double for it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

He said it's not for freestanding applications, then proceeds to post a picture at the end of his post of what appears to be a ladder just a smidge below a shoebox fixture. 

Sign guys have trucks with ladders specially rigged on them like this, but they are special ladders that appear to be built out of very heavy aluminium I-beam type material. 

I'm not sure I buy the speech about "this is intended to promote ladder safety with more points of contact and keeping the angle correct" and "this is not intended for a freestanding application". I think we all know the novelty in this item, and the intended buyer, is the person who wants to use it freestanding. 

He further says that it can be used freestanding, with certain limitation . Challenge to the MonkeyRack inventory guy: Find me ANY ladder manufacturer that will bless their ladders in a freestanding application within your stated limitations. I'd bet good money that you won't find a single one.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Monkeyrack Jack said:


> ...When used with the ladder against the structure, you exceed the number of recommended points of contact. The Monkeyrack not only meets OSHA & ANSI recommendations, it exceeds them....


 This is the kicker for me. I'm sure it is ultra-safe when used as a supplementary anchor point. But the value of this tool to us comes from using it in positions where there is no place to rest the top of the ladder and the Monkeyrack becomes the primary anchor point, as shown in several of your photos.

In those situations, it might actually be an OSHA violation, unless you can demonstrate that the ladder has been specifically designed for that application, 1926.1053(b)(10) and 926.1053(b)(3).

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Beyond the safety, the OSHA issues, the problem with getting it in the right spot ............ it just screams trunk slamming hack.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Beyond the safety, the OSHA issues, the problem with getting it in the right spot ............ it just screams trunk slamming hack.


So, a great product for Peter D......:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> So, a great product for Peter D......:whistling2:


I think it would be a good product for the guy that occasionally services plastic signs and parking lot lights. Other than that, if a wooden pole is too rotten to lean a pole on, you have to ask yourself if you're really doing the right thing by not recommending that the pole be replaced. 

I also find it hard to believe that an airport would not have about a half-dozen or more bucket trucks to work on landing lights.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> So, a great product for Peter D......:whistling2:


I thought we were all putting an end to that, but I guess not.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I thought we were all putting an end to that, but I guess not.


An end to what? I missed the memo...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> An end to what? I missed the memo...:laughing::laughing:


Well, you're getting it now. How about you stop? It's getting old.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Well, you're getting it now. How about you stop? It's getting old.


That's funny coming from you.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> That's funny coming from you.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah, well, that was then and this is now.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, well, that was then and this is now.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

seems like a product that is designed to do one thing and approved to do another. I can't really see a practical application for this product. If the ground is clear enough to get a truck there, its clear enough to set the ladder up properly. If a shop had one of these at their disposal, the only time i see it getting pulled off the shelf is when its being abused


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Big John said:


> Fenway, I'm the original skeptic, so forgive me: But how do either of those guys know what that ladder will withstand? Yeah, it changes the loading, but we still don't actually know if that's dangerous, do we?
> 
> -John


My friend is a mechanical engineer, and very experienced in life safety. He used a typical ladder's construction and safety information, did some dorky calculations that I could NEVER even imagine how the **** he did, something about ductility and such other dorky **** I don't understand, and came to his educated decision. 

Someone had to design that ladder, and test it for load bearing capabilities, and that person was most likely a ME. 

Hope this helps settle your skepticism. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

CraigV said:


> Ask him what the torque on the receiver would be in the scenario I posed above...300 lb guy on a 100lb ladder at 30 feet. Figure the drawbar length at 16" (reasonable guesstimate based on the pics).


Sorry, I completely forgot to get back to you. 

He guess was that the hitch was a class IV hitch, so he said the torque would be minimal. Well within it's ability to handle. 

He explained that there would be minimal stress due to the way it would transfer the load through the hitch into the trucks frame. He calculated a rough estimate of about 120 lb/psi, and the hitch could handle well about 500lb/psi. 

But, he did say that 120lb/psi would be pushing the limits of the ladder rungs. He said "almost certainly into the 'safety factor' of the ladder rung".


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I was all against it..until I saw the video. Now it's something to reconsider, since I no longer have a bucket.

It's certainly safer than some of the climbing methods I've seem in the field and on this Forum as well.

We all assume risk every day from working hot, exothermic welding, mis-application of tools etc.

Not sure I would turn it loose to an employee, without checking with Loyds of London first.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy @#$%^&* %$#@! 

You had me sold til I saw the price....... Some on man, I can take that picture and weld some steel tube together for much less. Well, not me, but my friend that has a wire feed.

Id happily pay half the asking price if i saw that in stores, now that I know it is safe to use.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Sorry, I completely forgot to get back to you.
> 
> He guess was that the hitch was a class IV hitch, so he said the torque would be minimal. Well within it's ability to handle.
> 
> ...


 
No problem , thanks for asking him for me. Interesting info, especially the load on the rungs, which was the first thing that struck me looking at this.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to thank the manufacturer for actually goming here and discussing his product. He deserves to be treated to some good manners!

"Find some ladder manufacturer who will give his blessing ..." Yea, right. As if there are any manufacturers that give their blessings for the use of ANY aftermarket accessory with their ladders. I bet they won't even agree to using a rope to tie off the ladder.

There are few products with more lawsuits and insurance claims than ladders. I would guess that either ladder manufacturers operate without liability insurance - just like the diving board manufacturers - or that theinsurance premium represents at least half the selling price - as is the case with private aircraft.

Monkeyrack Jack has a point, in that I've had footing shiftson ladders many times. Who among us doesn't jump on the bottom rung a bit, just to 'set' the ladder? I'll bet if you look at the 'official' government propaganda on using ladders, you won't find any mention of that little trick.

Regarding failing poles .... I worked on one pole light many times, before I discovered that the base had been seriously undermined by nature. It's a miracle the pole stood at all with a ladder against it. Had it failed, my tumble would have been the pole height + the height of the (short) cliff where the pole sat near the edge. 

My main risk in placing a ladder against a pole is the 'wobble and slide' of that top ladder rung against the pole. Anyone care to show me where the ladderrung is designed for that use - any more than it's designed for use in the Monkeyrack? 

Sure, the use of a 'pole bracket' or V-bracket makes the ladder much more secure ... but the Monkeerack seems to completely eliminate that wobble.

Yes, the ladder will shift as you mount it; the truck is mounted on springs, after all.

I like the idea.

As I mentioned, there are various tests done to ladders, to various ANSI standards. I might suggest that the manufacturer duplicate these tests and demonstrate that the ladder will still perform as it should. If that's what Monkeerack Jack meant when he said his gizmo met the standards, he should spell it out that way.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Monkeyrack Jack said:


> Hi All - I'm the Product Engineer of the Monkeyrack! Happy to see you all discussing the Monkeyrack, but I sure would have appreciated a call, I could answer all your questions.:thumbup: The Monkeyrack ladder stabilizer was built upon my 30 years of working on extension ladders in the construction/maintenance field. I made the Monkeyrack for myself and my employees and found that it worked better than anything else on the market. In an effort to improve ladder safety and to reduce the every growing number of yearly ladder accidents, I patented the design and brought it to market.
> 
> The Monkeyrack is a mobile ladder stabilizer, built to eliminate the problem of tipping, slipping, twisting, and falling extension ladders. The Monkeyrack is constructed of 3/16" steel, weighs 55 lbs, and is manufactured in the US by a ISO9001 certified manufacturer.
> 
> ...


John,

Shouldn't the website photos show the intended use rather than the exception? Shouldn't the freestanding limitation in ladder length be mentioned in the website? I was not able to find this. I also could not find any reference to OSHA or ANSI and a link to their approvals/listing info would be helpful. 

You ask who would run a ladder up to nothing, but the reality is that you'll wind up with people setting up next something they want to work on, for various reasons. 

I'm also very curious about the requirement for a "Class A" hitch receiver. What is that? SAE J684 defines receiver hitches in Class I - IV. Is this some other form of hitch designation?

I think you may be missing out on some potential business by not having these details provided and/or clarified on your website.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Another glaring problem that I've forgotten several times to mention:

With the attachment points being fixed in place, this device will only work if the area a vehicle can be positioned at is level. Which is ironic, since it's easy to safely position a ladder on its own on level ground, and the place you really want a stabilizer is on sloping ground. Imagine trying to set up to service a pole on a sloping parking lot. There's no "right" place to position...it's either going to make the ladder too steep (on the downhill side), too shallow (uphill side) or tilted (perendicular to the slope). Hmmm.....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CraigV said:


> Another glaring problem that I've forgotten several times to mention:
> 
> With the attachment points being fixed in place, this device will only work if the area a vehicle can be positioned at is level. Which is ironic, since it's easy to safely position a ladder on its own on level ground, and the place you really want a stabilizer is on sloping ground. Imagine trying to set up to service a pole on a sloping parking lot. There's no "right" place to position...it's either going to make the ladder too steep (on the downhill side), too shallow (uphill side) or tilted (perendicular to the slope). Hmmm.....


Details, details. :laughing:

I think we have to take this for what it is... a novelty. A very expensive novelty.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't wait for the cheaper Chinese knock-off.


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

Monkeyrack Jack said:


> Hi All - I'm the Product Engineer of the Monkeyrack! Happy to see you all discussing the Monkeyrack, but I sure would have appreciated a call, I could answer all your questions.:thumbup: The Monkeyrack ladder stabilizer was built upon my 30 years of working on extension ladders in the construction/maintenance field. I made the Monkeyrack for myself and my employees and found that it worked better than anything else on the market. In an effort to improve ladder safety and to reduce the every growing number of yearly ladder accidents, I patented the design and brought it to market.
> 
> The Monkeyrack is a mobile ladder stabilizer, built to eliminate the problem of tipping, slipping, twisting, and falling extension ladders. The Monkeyrack is constructed of 3/16" steel, weighs 55 lbs, and is manufactured in the US by a ISO9001 certified manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the meat grinder Jack thanks for coming. Don't feel bad tho the Generac guy got it 10 times worse.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I understand people trying innovate new products, and God bless them for trying, but some things are just not meant to be. That's my take on things. I don't think I'd be very anxious to buy one and change out parking lot lights with one of them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I can't wait for the cheaper Chinese knock-off.


I know you're being facetious, but I'd trust Jack before some 8-year old chinamen. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll tell you what, after watching that video I'm convinced that this is a damn good product. I would definitely buy one if a job comes along that would require this. I'm going to go ahead and save that link for when the time comes. I'm 100% impressed!


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I can't wait for the cheaper Chinese knock-off.


But wait if you order now we will include a second monkeyrack absolutely free


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I'll tell you what, after watching that video I'm convinced that this is a damn good product....


 If I was a 1-man-band, I would definitely consider it. While we talk crap about how it seems hack, for one or two poles it would make a lot more sense than a lift.

However, I would not want to tell an employee to use something like that without some NRTL stamp.

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

007 said:


> But wait if you order now we will include a second monkeyrack absolutely free


id do that if someone wanted to go in half with me on the deal.. lol:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> If I was a 1-man-band, I would definitely consider it. While we talk crap about how it seems hack, for one or two poles it would make a lot more sense than a lift.
> 
> However, I would not want to tell an employee to use something like that without some NRTL stamp.
> 
> -John



Call me naive... but what's NRTL?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nationally Recognized Testing Lab. Something like UL, CSA, ETL, etc.

-John


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, f*ck it. I talk trash but in reality, NRTL or not, I'd use it. I'd be scared to death, but my mechanical sense tells me that it would be fine. The U-bolts that hold the sections together make the difference.


----------

